
Tracing a packet journey using Linux tracepoints, perf and eBPF - jtlebigot
https://blog.yadutaf.fr/2017/07/28/tracing-a-packet-journey-using-linux-tracepoints-perf-ebpf/
======
lathiat
This is awesome, and will be awesome potentially for OpenStack clouds where it
can get quite messy.

Having said that might need some improvements to also work with OpenVSwitch.

------
mschuster91
Sounds interesting. How does this hold up against stuff like DC/OS' Virtual-IP
black magic routing?

